# Spousal with work endorsement



## Wife Of An Expat (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Just like to share my UK Citizen husband's visa timeline. 

We applied in London on 30 May through VFS for a Spousal visa with work endorsement (family business)
We got the passport back just over 3 weeks later on 22 June which we are very happy about. 

We were worried about applying without immigration consultants as there are so many questions while completing the application and the supporting documents needed but we decided to spend time researching forums, DHA and VFS to make sure we left nothing out. As we met and spent most of our relationship aboard yachts working as crew we put through copies of our seamans discharge books, letters from Captains, hotels and flights booked together as proof of cohabitation. We only added these as we were recently married and decided the more evidence the better. 

The letter confirming employment in the republic was very specific and we used bullet points from the application form checklist for employment. My father also wrote a letter of support as I am not currently working, as I have been in the UK waiting with my husband for the visa, this included his bank statements and that he owns the house we will be staying in while we get on our feet. I think it helped having family support in our case as I have been working abroad for more than 5 years and it showed we weren't on our own.
I hope this post can help someone as I know others posts have helped me.


----------



## ratty (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience. My wife applied for her work endorsement on 31 May at Pretoria. We are hoping the result comes through soon. Her main concern is that the employer might get impatient if the visa takes long to get processed.


----------



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

how long did her application take?


----------

